

NetflixGraph Metadata Library: An Optimization Case Study - abraham
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/01/netflixgraph-metadata-library_18.html

======
emehrkay
Thanks for posting this. I am giving a talk on graph databases with Python at
the net meetup. I will definitely use this.

